# 09 Rival Left Shifter HARD and LOUD, Normal?



## Loch (Sep 25, 2008)

I’m building up a Pedal Force RS2 with 09 SRAM Rival and I have an observation. The left shifter (front der.) seems to operate a little suspicious. It shifts from the small ring to the large ring just fine. But when shifting to the trim position or down to the small ring you have to depress the lever pretty hard and when it clicks its LOUD. I feel like something is going to break and then it lets loose and the derailleur moves the chain. Is this normal? I’m coming off mountain bikes and an older road bike with down tube shifters, so I’m not sure if they all do this.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

it's absolutely normal. Don't worry about it. Everyone who hears it for the first time has this same concern.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Cable tension is likely a little too high.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

+1 on cable tension is a little high. I have Ultegra SL on both of my bikes. One shifts like silk and another is hard as rock.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Loch said:


> I’m building up a Pedal Force RS2 with 09 SRAM Rival and I have an observation. The left shifter (front der.) seems to operate a little suspicious. It shifts from the small ring to the large ring just fine. But when shifting to the trim position or down to the small ring you have to depress the lever pretty hard and when it clicks its LOUD. I feel like something is going to break and then it lets loose and the derailleur moves the chain. Is this normal? I’m coming off mountain bikes and an older road bike with down tube shifters, so I’m not sure if they all do this.


You need to turn the barrel adjuster a 1/4 turn counter clock wise. That should fix it.


----------



## bluestreak2 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Sram shifter hard*

I have been complaining about the left shifter being so hard and finally I read the post.
I saw where I should turn the barrell !/4 turn....I am new at this so where is that? I have the users manual for Sram Rival but I didn't see anything about that....Any help would be appreciated. I am going to ride the Mountains to the Coast ride in North Carolina Oct 1 and I am going to need to shift to the larger gear smoothly especially on the descents.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

bluestreak, it's either on the downtube or an inline barrel adjuster.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree with the cable tension, but no matter what you will hear the "two pops". If you peal off the hood cover you can see the mechanical pawls that get released when going from the big chain ring to the small. Over riding the cable tension is what causes the noise. A little less cable tension helps and takes less effort to move to the smaller chain ring. It is a little concerning when you hear the loud pop.


----------

